# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  كيف اربح المال من خلال تصفحى للانترنت

## chaouiabdo

*السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة الله وبركـاتـه*  *أعضـاء وزوار قسم* *لشركات الربحية المجانية* **  *مرحبـاً بكـم في* *قسم** الشركات الربحية المجانية* **  
نقدم لكم اليوم عملاق الربح من رفع الملفات الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * مميزات الموقع :-  * *1- يقبل  التحميلات   من كل دول العالم بلا استثناء بما في ذلك دول الوطن العربي . 
2- يعطيك مساحة 500 جبجا مساحة لرفع ملفاتك . 
3- يمكنك من خلالة برفع ملف يصل حجمة الى 1 جيجا  
3- يدعم خاصية ريموت أبلود Remote Upload * *4- يدعم خاصية FTP مجانا *  * 5 - سرعة ال Upload ممتازة . 
6 - سرعة ال Download رهيبة . 
7 - الحد الأدنى للملف المحتسب 1 ميجا  *    *  
يعطى 25 دولار مقابل 1000 تحميلة     الحد الادنى كالتالى : 20 دولار * ** **   *يحسب جميع الدول.   الموقع الان يدفع على البنوك الاتية :   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*,الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ],Webmoney   الدفع كل يوم على الساعة 12 بتوقيت NY -5 و ان تم التاخير لا تقلق . * * *  *  يعطيك 25% من ارباح الريفير  اصحاب المواقع يحصلون على كوميشن 5% من خلال بيع الاكونتات البريميم عبر موقعك  *  *   وهذا نظام الموقع  :  *  
وهذه المجموعات      *وحصريا اثبات الدفع الخاص بى على الالرت باى *  *من الموقع*   
هذه صورة من الموقع  
وهذه بعض احصائيات الربح      *الان شرح التسجيل بالموقع  * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ثم *اتبع الشرح *  
هذه خطوة يجب القيام بها 
اذهب الى هذا الرابط  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ثم قم بالتالي      *وارجو ان يكون قد نال اعجبكم شرحى  
واى استفسار تفضلو بطرحه*

----------


## chaouiabdo

لينك التسجــيل 
       banck 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

ماشاء الله 
موضوع فى غاية الروعه
موضوع مميز 
تسلم يداك

----------


## saiko897

ماشاء الله 
موضوع فى غاية الروعه

----------


## sip4m11

Chokran khoya

----------

